# Conductor Wishlist



## Gentlementalman (Dec 20, 2017)

Are there any works you wish a specific conductor would have tackled in their lifetime that they didn’t?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Certainly more Mahler from Mengelberg, Stokowski, Mravinsky and Celibidache. 

There´s very little of it, and they were conductors with an individual abilitity to shape the orchestra and produce innovative, surprising results.

I´d like Mravinsky also taking up say more Nielsen or Sibelius. Totally unrealistic even back in those days as regards Nielsen, of course. 

In general, there are too few studio recordings by Mravinsky and Mengelberg.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Mengelberg conducted all nine complete Mahler symphonies live, unfortunately , only a performance of the 4th was recorded live . Stokowski, as far as I know, only performed the 2nd and the 8th , so there are no live recordings of the others .
Celibidache did not like Mahler's music , but a recording of him conducting Kindertotenlieder with Brigitte Fassbander has recently surfaced . David Hurwitz at Classics Today praises her for surviving Celi's impossibly slow tempi . AS far as I know, Mravinsky never conducted Mahler and I have never heard any explanation why .


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I wish Karajan had performed and recorded the Mahler symphonies he never did : 1,2,3,7 and 8 .
And more Nielsen . He recorded only 4 . Plus the Tchaikovsky Manfred symphony , Schoenberg Gurrelieder , more Dvorak symphonies than 8 and 9 , Franz Schmidt no 4 , 
Bruckner 9 with one of the completed versions of the finale , Sibelius 3 which he somehow never did . 
I wish Bernstein had conducted more of the Bruckner symphonies than 6 and 9 . His first 9th was with the New York Philharmonic on Sony , and DG recorded his live performance with the VPO just months before his death . But apparently, Bruckner just was;t his thing, and he felt he could not equal Karajan with this composer . 
I wish Solti had recorded Gurrelieder , Mahler 10 either in torso or completed , Symphonia Domestica by R. Strauss and Don Quixote , Nielsen symphonies (he did 1 and 6 live ) , Sibelius symphonies and orchestral works , the Berlioz Requiem and other things .
I wish Lorin Maazel had conducted the Nielsen symphonies, but apparently he never did anything by the composer .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s a book saying that Mravinsky did conduct Mahler, also Gauk, Eliasberg etc. Nothing was ever recorded. It seems to have been at least in the 20s etc, where St Petersburg was a Mahler centre as regards performances, including guest conductors like Talich, Walter, Klemperer, Zemlinsky etc.

https://books.google.dk/books?id=0W...oAQhAMAc#v=onepage&q=mravinsky mahler&f=false


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leonard Bernstein; more opera recordings, the few that are out there ( studio recordings) are great, wish he did some Verdi and Mozart.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Gentlementalman said:


> Are there any works you wish a specific conductor would have tackled in their lifetime that they didn't?


More Prokofieff from Solti/CSO....


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I would have like Solti to take another crack at Wagner's "Tristan und Isode." The first effort was well done, but Solti over the years rethought the work and wanted to do another recording. But his passing denied him of that. Other wishes:

*Svetlanov:* Glazunov's Piano Concerti, some works of Anton Rubinstein.
*Bernstein:* Symphonies of Creston, Schmidt, Antheil, and yes, more operas.
*Gergiev:* Dargomyzhsky's "Rusalka", Rimsky-Korsakov's "Mlada", "The Golden Cockerel", Tchaikovsky's "Orleanskaya Deva", Shebalin's "The Taming of the Shrew" (then again, he might get to them).
*Neemi Jarvi:* Symphonies of Myaskovsky (project ongoing? we may be surprised).
*Stig Westerberg**:* operas and ballets of Atterberg.
*Charles Dutoit:* music of Florent Schmitt (like Salome, Anthony et Cleopatra, etc.).


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Orfeo said:


> [*]*Bernstein:* Symphonies of Creston, Schmidt, Antheil, and yes, more operas.


Yes, Bernstein doing some Antheil would have been most welcome...

One that was planned, but nevercarries out:
Reiner - Stravinsky - "Rite of Spring" with CSO...
Reiner had scheduled this, and a recording would have been made - but Reiner became ill, the concert series was changed, and it never got done...too bad...could have been cosmic.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Pugg, Bernstein made an acclaimed recording of Falstaff in the 1960s with the Vienna Philahrmonic at the same time as his Vienna state opera debut in the 1960s , with Fischer-Dieskay in the title role . 
For what is now Sony Records . There is also a live concert performance of La Boheme on DG with the Santa Cecilia orchestra of Rome, which I have not heard .
In the January issue of Opera News, there is an interesting article on Bernstein as an opera conductor .


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Neeme Jarvi has recorded the 6th of Myskovsky for DG with the Gothenburg symphony , but I don't believe he has recorded any of the others . But a complete cycle by him would certainly be something to look forward to .


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

There is a story that Sir John Barbirolli was flying into Houston with Andre Previn when their aircraft encountered severe turbulence. Barbirolli said "I can't die yet, I haven't done all the Bruckner symphonies." I don't know if he ever did (and seriously doubt it) but it would have been great to hear his take on the 4th, 5th & 6th


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

superhorn said:


> Neeme Jarvi has recorded the 6th of Myskovsky for DG with the Gothenburg symphony , but I don't believe he has recorded any of the others . But a complete cycle by him would certainly be something to look forward to .


Neeme Jarvi is 81 years old. That might be just a bit late to undertake a recorded cycle of Myaskovsky's 27 symphonies! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

superhorn said:


> Pugg, Bernstein made an acclaimed recording of Falstaff in the 1960s with the Vienna Philahrmonic at the same time as his Vienna state opera debut in the 1960s , with Fischer-Dieskay in the title role .
> For what is now Sony Records . There is also a live concert performance of La Boheme on DG with the Santa Cecilia orchestra of Rome, which I have not heard .
> In the January issue of Opera News, there is an interesting article on Bernstein as an opera conductor .


I know, the Boheme is not so great but the Strauss is great, would like some more Verdi/ Donizetti/ Bellini, one could wish can he?


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Glenn Gould wanted to stop playing the piano and devote his 50's to conducting, too bad he didn't get the chance (apart from Siegfried Idyll). I would have been very interested to hear what he would have done to _any_ composers works.


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

Mozart, Beethoven, Chaikovskiy, Ravel, Grig, Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Antheil Debussy, Monk thelonious, RHCHP, The doors .. 
Mr bungle ... many jazz shnitke, Mosolov, Gubaydulina .. sun ra


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

medeski trio, I would like to listen music with merged janre. It is more interesting if you listen many stiles together in one composition.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Bruno Walter cond. Tchaikovsky's 4th,5th,6th Symphonies and Dvorak's 7th Symphony

Rudolf Kempe cond. Dvorak's 8th Symphony

Otto Klemperer cond. Mahler's 6th Symphony

Fritz Reiner cond. Schubert's 9th ("Great C Major") Symphony and more of Haydn's Symphonies

Istvan Kertesz cond. Smetana's Ma Vlast, Mendelssohn's "Italian" and "Scottish" Symphonies and Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night's Dream, the Tchaikovsky Symphonies, Rachmaninoff's 2nd Symphony, Prokofiev's 5th Symphony, Bartok's Concerto For Orchestra, the Sibelius Symphonies, the Mahler Symphonies and the Vaughan Williams Symphonies.

...and, while he is still capable, Bernard Haitink conducting the Sibelius Symphonies and more of Haydn's Symphonies


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I would have loved to have heard Kajanus' take on Sibelius' 4th. He died before it could be recorded, although there were plans to do so.

Also Furtwangler conducting a Mahler symphony. He is known to have performed the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th on occasion in the earlier part of his career but never made any recordings of any of these.


----------

